# EO's vs FO's when to choose which



## RogueRose (Sep 23, 2014)

I've found that some EO's are less expensive than FO's which I kind of find fascinating.  From what I understand, EO's are naturally extracted from plants, while FO's are strictly for scent having no botanical/medicinal values.  

I'm really confused as to what EO's to but when it comes to Eucalyptus, peppermint, Orange, cedarwood, Lavander, Tea Tree and Patchouli.  They all have many choices of species and countries of origin.  

Is there a good source that explains the differences between they EO's and their benefits?  

Example, orange (5 fold), Orange (sweet), Orange (sweet) organic, Orange Bitter.

Another is Eucalyptus with the 4-5 types available.  They all seem basically similar but some claim more medicinal value.  Is this marketing or is there an actual difference?


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 23, 2014)

RogueRose said:


> I've found that some EO's are less expensive than FO's which I kind of find fascinating.  From what I understand, EO's are naturally extracted from plants, while FO's are strictly for scent having no botanical/medicinal values.
> 
> I'm really confused as to what EO's to but when it comes to Eucalyptus, peppermint, Orange, cedarwood, Lavander, Tea Tree and Patchouli.  They all have many choices of species and countries of origin.
> 
> ...




There is a difference and really you can tell the difference by looking at the price most of the time.  Take lavender, where it is grown effects what it smells like, how strong it is, and how well it will last.  Now just because you buy an expensive one doesn't mean it will last longer - it may be a very popular scent or it may be more difficult to grow.  I don't know of a site that brakes it all down but for me I will usually buy small samples of different ones and do a little testing to find what I like.  My most crucial soaping tool is my notebook and pen.  I could replace anything else - but I couldn't replace my notes.


----------

